# Obstbaumbefall Schädlinge



## Uwe.SH (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Was können das für Tiere sein? gesehen habe ich keine, bei Tag nicht, und auch nicht in der Nacht.
Befall stark, ein Apfelbaum groß, und eine Nektarine klein.

LG Uwe


----------



## Mario09 (15. Sep. 2014)

Huhu,

ich würde auf die Schrotschusskrankheit tippen, nachdem du keine Schädlinge beobachten konntest.

lg M


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2014)

Mario09 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich würde auf die Schrotschusskrankheit tippen, nachdem du keine Schädlinge beobachten konntest.
> 
> lg M



das Schadbild entspricht der überhaupt nicht, die Löcher sind zu groß und unförmig 

MfG Frank


----------



## sugger1234 (15. Sep. 2014)

__ schnecken


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2014)

Raupen hätte ich eher vermutet ...

Habe ein ähnliches Schadbild an einer noch jungen Sal-Weide und habe dort ein kleine, rund 5-7mm lange und 1mm dicke Raupe auf der Blattunterseite dingfestgemacht.

Wenn man unter Sal-Weide das I-Net befragt ... Hier unter: Bedeutung der Sal-Weide als Schmetterlingspflanze 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

